# Will anyone be wintering near me?



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Towards the end Of Oct, I will be heading south again to Camping Marjal near Guardamar just south of Alicante. Just wondering if anyone else will be in the local during my 6 months escape from Mr. Brown and friends.

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

Hello

No - in the UK for me, shame though, could do with some sunshine.

Russell


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Camperian.

With any luck we shall be in benidorm from the 1st Oct for a few months. We shall put a post on during Oct to find out where any members are.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

I wish!! :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> I will be heading south again to Camping Marjal.... wondering if anyone else will be in the local during my 6 months escape


I'll be there in mind and spirit, if not van.  Keep that beer cold though.

Dougie.


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Marjal*

Hello wife and i planning to be in area Nov/Dec. Looking now for pitch,has Marjal internet,and how much per month.

Thanks. 
Maurice,Chris


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your wishes and thoughts even in Dougie's case where it drifts towards a case of beer :lol: . So Dougie as it's only beer you're interested in, I'll just have to finish off that Macallan 10yo myself! :twisted: 

Biglad:

Marjal is one of the top sites (I believe) in Spain. Everything except leccy and laundry facilities is included in the price. 

This includes:
Free WiFi, swimming pool and games area. Entertainment once a week in the restaurant.
Water, waste and TV (leccy extra) on each pitch. All pitches are hardstanding.

1st class heated shower blocks and laundry that would do a 5* hotel proud
Visiting Doctors. Something going on each evening (should you wish to join in) cards, line dancing lessons etc.
Night security, electronic barrier to the pitches is switched off at 11pm.
It is flat and very quiet.

Christmas lunch last year was very traditional (although the Spanish have still not mastered the art of serving meals on hot plates). Started at 1pm with a glass of bubbly and went on until 9pm with dancing and silly games.

It is expensive and starts at around 500€ for a month, then decreases by 50€. Lots of friendly UK Snowbirds, Dutch and Belgians. The Germans seem to keep to themselves a bit more. 

You don't have to join in to any of the forementioned.

Google Camping Marjal for latest info. It does get busy and booking is highly recomended.



Best wishes

Ian


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Camping Marjal*

 Ciao Ian, I stayed a couple of nights at Marjal last November on the way to Colmenar. Was very impressed by the facilties. certainly the sort of place I would choose for a long stay. Was a bit perplexed by the various 'beauty parlours' and other enterprises some caravanners were advertising though. Don't know yet whether I'll be doing the same trip this year, as down here we tend to go in for crisis management rather than forward planning. If you spot a noisy Chausson full of grey Italians, that'll be us!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> So Dougie as it's only beer you're interested in, I'll just have to finish off that Macallan 10yo myself


That's not very nice, neither is it accurate. I owe YOU a beer which you will definitely receive, have no fear. However, I don't drink beer - only best Malt - so leave the Macallan well alone, will yer.

Dougie.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Camperian is that the site just off the 332 with the (CLUB) on the corner?.
We usually call into a site down there to see a couple who followed us down thro. Portugal etc. a few years ago can't remember site name tho.
For those that don't know we use to wonder why the Spanish sited clubs out in the middle of nowhere until we were informed they were not night clubs as we know them but clubs for Ladies of the night.

Alex.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Linal

Yes, that's the one. Last year on my way to the site, I got lost in Guardamar so I asked a policeman. I knew the campsite was all singing all dancing.

His reply: Go back to the main road (N332). You can't miss the turning, it's between a gay bar and a brothel. 
Is that what's meant by evening entertainment, I thought, gulp!!!  

Never did venture into either to find out which was which. :roll: 

While I was there, the Spanish built a new roundabout in 15 days. 8O Much better access to the site.

Ian


----------



## howardirene (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi, We are going ourselves but not till next year, Oct to May, not sure which campsite to stay on Bonterra park looks good, but Benidorm looks good too, but don’t know which campsite?, we do like our cycling days and will think nothing of 25 miles a day, so its got to be fairly flat, should we be looking at about 10 to 11 euros a night to camp, its our 1st time and intend to plan this like a military operation, so any help would be most appreciated, Kindest regards Howard & Irene


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Howardirene

Last year's prices were €500 + VAT for the first month which then decreases by €50 per month to a low of €150. This is of course for Camping Marjal.

The area south of Alicante is very flat (a huge plain) and has its own micro climate which makes it a few degrees warmer than Benidorm.

Ian


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

Hola Camperian

We will be wintering at Florantilles near Torrevieja from early Oct until March next year. We will be taking our Harley down as well so give us a wave if you see us.

Know the area well and it is a nice site you will be stopping at.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully I should be down that way even staying at Gaurdamar in January,

Looking forward to visiting the Jaen cafe in the high street, menu del diaz and loads of wine for under 8 euros, bring it on

Loddy


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there 

We are at Marjal at the moment, the good news is that a new British chef starts here today, hopefully he will be still here to cook our Christmas dinner, the bad news is that the prices here have gone up, 550 euros for the first month, then 500, reducing until it is 200 for the last two months of a six month stay. 

I still think it is worth it, as wifi free as are all the facilities on site (except electric which is on a meter) 

I don't seem to be the only one, as reception state that unless there is a cancellation, the site is fully booked for the winter. 

The only down side to being here for some people is that it is not a convenient walk into town, and the people are so friendly that you keep being invited to join them drinking wine and beer    

Cavaqueen


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

We're driving down after Christmas, I've got family in Queada. You'll know us I'm 6Ft welsh prop forward, 2 year old Sophia and 1 year Theo, will be keeping me busy.
Trying to do the run down with 2 overnight stops, so if the wife doesn't kill me on the way down we'll see you around the 29th Dec.


----------

